# Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6200 Mini PCI-E WiFi card



## zirias@ (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm still in the process of testing FreeBSD on my Lenovo Thinkpad X121e. The original RTL8188CE is completely unsupported on FreeBSD, so (after reading it's bad quality anyway), I bought this Intel card and put it in the second slot that's normally dedicated to UMTS modules, because BIOS locks the first slot to original cards.

Okay, now, iwn(4) crashes my kernel when I try to bring up wlan0. For details, see my PR on the issue.

I started with -CURRENT for my test-installation, just to get directly to know what's going on in FreeBSD, and because it's not an important machine anyway. But now, if I knew I could have working WiFi with -STABLE... to get to the point: can anyone confirm this particular card works on a stable release?

Thanks, Felix


----------

